#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Образ жизни >  > > >  >  > Встречи >  > > >  >  >  Чай с Топпером, Питер

## Поляков

> Может из Питера на машине стартонуть?


Так может в Питере чай замутить? И Топпер на месте.

----------

Дхармананда (24.08.2013), Ондрий (24.08.2013), Топпер- (23.08.2013)

----------


## Артур Гуахо

Дима у нас тут такой напряг с этим саммитом хоть с работы беги.

----------


## Джнянаваджра

Я бы заглянул посмотреть на БФовцев до 1го сентября в мск или после 1го - в спб  :Wink:

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (24.08.2013)

----------


## Neroli

Сто лет не была в Питере.

----------


## Артур Гуахо

В Питере с 4го сен. аэропорт закрыт, как с вокзалами не знаю. Трассы правительственные будут перекрыты, кольцо будут перекрывать.Вобщем несколько дней неудобств.

----------

Поляков (24.08.2013), Топпер- (24.08.2013)

----------


## Топпер

> Так может в Питере чай замутить? И Топпер на месте.


Запросто. 
Можно например 31 - 1-го.

----------


## Поляков

> Запросто. 
> Можно например 31 - 1-го.


31-1 - не получается, сборы там всякие. Можно после саммита, действительно.

----------


## Поляков

> В Питере с 4го сен. аэропорт закрыт, как с вокзалами не знаю. Трассы правительственные будут перекрыты, кольцо будут перекрывать.Вобщем несколько дней неудобств.


Кстати, хорошая идея в Петергофе встретиться, на выходных. Осенью там красиво, а ты какое-нибудь хорошее местное заведение посоветуешь, пивнушку там или чайную, на худой конец.

----------

Ондрий (24.08.2013)

----------


## Артур Гуахо

Пару лет тому назад встречались в кафе ты фотографии делал,оч.хорошее место.

----------


## Поляков

> Пару лет тому назад встречались в кафе ты фотографии делал,оч.хорошее место.


Тогда на низком старте, детей в школу отправим, Путина и Обаму проводим, и встретимся.

----------


## Чиффа

Нероли, тогда ближе к делу свяжемся? 
В Питер мне пока никак не грозит попасть - 16 часов в дороге, за выходные никак не получается((( Разве что приехать, поцеловать порог родного Московского вокзала и тем же поездом до дому через каких-то 4 часа....

----------


## Neroli

> Нероли, тогда ближе к делу свяжемся?


Непременно.  :Smilie:

----------

Чиффа (26.08.2013)

----------


## Neroli

Чисто теоретически я могла бы приехать в Питер 7 или 8 сентября. Но пока только теоретически. Саммит кончится уже?

----------


## Ондрий

он будет 5-6 сент.

----------

Neroli (24.08.2013)

----------


## Поляков

> Чисто теоретически я могла бы приехать в Питер 7 или 8 сентября. Но пока только теоретически. Саммит кончится уже?


Саммит закончится, неизвестно только как будут участники разъезжаться. Но, мне кажется, что так рано никто не организуется. Лучше на конец сентября. У вас есть где остановиться?

----------


## Поляков

> Неа. А это нужно?


Если на один день, то нет. Если две ночи в поезде - ок, тогда ок.

----------


## Топпер

> Саммит закончится, неизвестно только как будут участники разъезжаться. Но, мне кажется, что так рано никто не организуется. Лучше на конец сентября. У вас есть где остановиться?


А если 14 -15 сентября? В школу дети уже пойдут, саммит кончится и будет ещё тепло. И по времени до этого три недели - достаточно, чтобы раскачаться.

----------


## Поляков

> А если 14 -15 сентября? В школу дети уже пойдут, саммит кончится и будет ещё тепло. И по времени до этого три недели - достаточно, чтобы раскачаться.


Да, время подходящее. Только без меня - у нас ретирит, а на следующих выходных 20-21 в дацане собрание и речь дхармы.

----------

Топпер- (25.08.2013)

----------


## Буль

> Саммит закончится, неизвестно только как будут участники разъезжаться. Но, мне кажется, что так рано никто не организуется. Лучше на конец сентября.


Холодно жо!

----------


## Поляков

> Холодно жо!


Чай в термосе и коньяк?

----------


## Буль

Я ж за рулём  :Wink: 

Если будут иногородние, то в Петергофе надо встречаться до 13 сентября, пока фонтаны работают. Им же наверняка захочется посмотреть.

http://www.citybooking.ru/peternews/36-fountains-.html

----------

Кузьмич (25.08.2013)

----------


## Neroli

> Им же наверняка захочется посмотреть.


Конечно захочется.  :Smilie: 
Но не обязательно.

ps: может мне тоже на машине приехать? приеду - сразу лягу спать ))

----------

Топпер- (25.08.2013)

----------


## Артур Гуахо

Проходку в парк человек на 10 смогу организовать,а вот бренди и сигары по настроению.Вообще фонтаны закрывают в октябре, 13 и 14го вечером просто подсветка, свето-пиротехническое шоу и половина ковша отдают ВИПам, вход на это мероприятие отдельный и билеты тоже.

----------

Кузьмич (25.08.2013), Топпер- (25.08.2013)

----------


## Топпер

Тогда предлагаю в Питере 14-15. У нас в центре. От метро близко.

----------

Al Tolstykh (26.08.2013)

----------


## Ондрий

> Тогда предлагаю в Питере 14-15. У нас в центре. От метро близко.


который на ваське? я - за!)

----------


## Neroli

> Тогда предлагаю в Питере 14-15. У нас в центре. От метро близко.


Я боюсь ваших центров, вдруг у вас там для важдраянцев кандалы и пытки.

----------

Кузьмич (25.08.2013), Паня (26.08.2013)

----------


## Ондрий

смотря кого больше будет, может так случиться что ... )))))

----------

Кузьмич (25.08.2013), Топпер- (26.08.2013)

----------


## Neroli

в любом случае стремно. зайдешь чайку попить и неизвестно чем закончится вечер ))

----------


## Ондрий

> в любом случае стремно. зайдешь чайку попить и неизвестно чем закончится вечер ))


тхеравадины кали не почитают, думаю все останутся в живых, сытые и довольные )))
хотя конечно лучше в ресторанчик)

----------


## Топпер

> тхеравадины кали не почитают, думаю все останутся в живых, сытые и довольные )))
> хотя конечно лучше в ресторанчик)


Одно - другому не мешает. Просто у нас в центре можно долго и с чаем. И бесплатно.

----------

Al Tolstykh (26.08.2013), Ондрий (26.08.2013)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

Я улетаю 7 сентября из Питера. Топпер, зовите меня лично на чай завтра-послезавтра или после-послезавтра к вечеру. Пока есть немного денег на дану и пирожные.

 Всех вас обставлю. Только в этом году без макарон. И шапку опять не получилось сшить :Frown: 

Роскоши приехать за 3000км в конце сентября не могу себе позволить. :Frown: 

Как переживу невстечу с Нероли, Бао и протчими - не могу себе представить. А уж без Ондрия...... :Cry: 

Топпер, место то же? :Smilie:

----------


## Буль

> Я улетаю 7 сентября из Питера. Топпер, зовите меня лично на чай завтра-послезавтра или после-послезавтра к вечеру. Пока есть немного денег на дану и пирожные.


К вечеру же Топпер не ест?

----------


## Ондрий

> Как переживу невстечу с Нероли, Бао и протчими - не могу себе представить. А уж без Ондрия......


я к вам в отпуск прилечу? примете?  :Wink:

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> я к вам в отпуск прилечу? примете?


Надо подумать, как своего итальянского мужа к этой мысли подготовить :Smilie:  

Ну, я вообще гостей всегда макаронами могу накормить :Smilie:

----------

Топпер- (27.08.2013)

----------


## Ондрий

это теперь только через год, все отпуска уже отгулял.((

----------


## Топпер

> Я улетаю 7 сентября из Питера. Топпер, зовите меня лично на чай завтра-послезавтра или после-послезавтра к вечеру. Пока есть немного денег на дану и пирожные.
> 
> Топпер, место то же?


А на выходные сможете? (луче в субботу. Людей будет побольше).
Да, место тоже самое.

----------


## Neroli

> Как переживу невстечу с Нероли...


Оооо, Пема. Помнится Вы меня в какой-то теме в Италию приглашали. Предложение в силе?
Мне загранпаспорт только сделать и я ваша. Отпуска у меня хватит, чтобы вам надоесть.
А уж итальянскому мужу я точно больше понравлюсь, чем Ондрий.  :Wink: 

Сошьете мне юбку в пол?

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (27.08.2013)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Оооо, Пема. Помнится Вы меня в какой-то теме в Италию приглашали. Предложение в силе?
> Мне загранпаспорт только сделать и я ваша. Отпуска у меня хватит, чтобы вам надоесть.
> А уж итальянскому мужу я точно больше понравлюсь, чем Ондрий. 
> 
> Сошьете мне юбку в пол?


Пусть Вы понравитесь мужу, а Ондрий понравится мне :Smilie: 

Я всем рада всегда, но у меня несколько напряженный период из-за болезни мамы.... :Frown:  И если я не урежу поток гостей, муж меня выгонит из дома :EEK!:  Тогда уж я сама приеду к Вам :Smilie: 

Но мы всегда это можем обсудить в личке.

Мой итальянский муж каких только моих друзей-буддистов не видел, и живет с "ненормальной буддисткой" уже много лет, поэтому привык к любым отклонениям в любую сторону. :Smilie:  

Насчет юбки проблем нет, думаю. Летом следующим в Питере сошью, когда Вы к Топперу на чай приедете, но на очереди первый пока Топпер, ему шапочку уже второй год обещаю сшить. Пишите в личку фасон, окружность талии и бедер,длину и расцветку. У меня уже идет запись на следующее лето с условием подношения монахам, в данном случае это будет Топпер :Smilie: 

Что касается встречи в Италии- чаепитие с Топпером можно было бы организовать и на озере Комо, например, но на деньги, ушедшие у всех на поездку, вероятно, можно было бы построить небольшой буддийский храмчик.....

----------

Топпер- (28.08.2013)

----------


## Neroli

> Летом следующим в Питере сошью, когда Вы к Топперу на чай приедете


Пема, вы меня ловко отшили  :Smilie:

----------


## Ондрий



----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Пема, вы меня ловко отшили


Я вообще-то заставляю девушек самих шить себе юбки под моим чутким руководством :Smilie:  Так что вы еще отделались неплохо. :Smilie:

----------


## Ондрий

> Я вообще-то заставляю девушек самих шить себе юбки под моим чутким руководством Так что вы еще отделались неплохо.


за еду? подпольный пошив одежды нелегальными вьетнамками?

----------


## Джнянаваджра

Если граждане, исповедующие нетрадиционные религии, будут собираться в спб в эти выходные, то я граждан всячески поддержу.

----------


## Пема Дролкар

Хочется у нормального монаха выпить нормальный чай.
И вести спокойные дхармические разговоры :Smilie:  У Топпера там, как в раю, и сам он душевный.....


А то моя жизнь несколько последних месяцев такая: (Wrong Pema)




В эту субботу наверно прийти к Топперу не получится. :Frown:

----------

Топпер- (28.08.2013)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> за еду? подпольный пошив одежды нелегальными вьетнамками?


Девушкам, совершенно легальным и далеко не бедным предлагается бесплатный краткий курс кройки и шитья одежды для них самих :Smilie:  А то девушки пошли - пуговицу не умеют пришить.

 При этом они делают посильное и добровольное подношение монахам разных традиций. Забавно, но получается :Smilie:

----------

Топпер- (28.08.2013)

----------


## Поляков

Сегодня натолкнулся на удивительное место, называется бар "Пророк". На Елизаровской. Открыт настоящими постаревшими панками, оказывается что есть и такие. В музыкальном автомате АУ и Sex Pistols. Пиво, водка и горячие бутерброды с вареной колбасой. Дешево. Предлагаю там встретиться. В любой день, в районе 19:00. Кроме среды.

----------

Кузьмич (28.08.2013), Топпер- (28.08.2013)

----------


## Джнянаваджра

> Сегодня натолкнулся на удивительное место, называется бар "Пророк". На Елизаровской. Открыт настоящими постаревшими панками, оказывается что есть и такие. В музыкальном автомате АУ и Sex Pistols. Пиво, водка и горячие бутерброды с вареной колбасой. Дешево. Предлагаю там встретиться. В любой день, в районе 19:00. Кроме среды.


так вроде в спб мест с постаревшими панками предостаточно, тот же ГЭЗ) 
но да ладно - чай-то там есть?  :Wink:

----------


## Поляков

> так вроде в спб мест с постаревшими панками предостаточно, тот же ГЭЗ)


Можно и там, но прохладно уже на веранде сидеть.




> но да ладно - чай-то там есть?


Не спрашивал ))

----------


## Пема Дролкар

У Топпера очень хорошая обстановка, какой там ГЭЗ :Smilie: 

Он в лютеранском практически соборе на Большом Васильевского, на верхотуре в круглой башне. Всем рекомендую.

----------

Топпер- (28.08.2013)

----------


## Neroli

> Девушкам, совершенно легальным и далеко не бедным предлагается бесплатный краткий курс кройки и шитья одежды для них самих А то девушки пошли - пуговицу не умеют пришить.


Пем, у меня конечно рукиизжопы, но не глубоко. Я сумею сшить юбку и без вашего курса. Просто мне по форуму показалось, что вы этим зарабатываете, хотела внести посильный вклад в ваш бизнес, но нет так нет.
Подношение могу сделать безвозмездно  :Wink: , скажите кому.

----------

Пема Дролкар (28.08.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (28.08.2013)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

Буду знать, первый на очереди на подношение - Топпер, согласно данной теме :Smilie: Хорошо бы ему делать и периодическое подношение......

Насчет рук, мне еще не встречались женщины вообще необучаемые дом.хозяйству. и если вы хорошо моете унитаз, то и шитье освоите. А я объясняю, говорят, хорошо :Smilie:  Самое главное, мы работаем сразу на готовое изделие и его заканчиваем так, что потом человек с удовольствием его носит.

Спасибо, за заботу, но юбку я Вам могу и подарить - по крайней мере ткань :Smilie:  И в Италию не отклоняю Вашей поездки :Smilie:  Только все надо согласлвать и выбрать удобное всем время. Для начала попить чаю вместе, што ли, а то вдруг я ужасный монстр, отравляющий любое общение со мной, и Вы сбежите от меня, так и не вкусив от итальянских щедрот :Smilie:

----------


## Neroli

> Буду знать, первый на очереди на подношение - Топпер, согласно данной темеХорошо бы ему делать и периодическое подношение......


Да, неплохо было бы, но проблема в том, что, при всем уважении к Топперу, его активная не-любовь к ТБ связывает мои тибетские ручонки. Не могу же я предать свою веру? Полечите меня, Пема.  :Smilie:

----------


## sergey

А можно наезды Neroli на Пему выделить в отдельную тему?

----------


## Neroli

Неужели это выглядит как наезд?

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Да, неплохо было бы, но проблема в том, что, при всем уважении к Топперу, его активная не-любовь к ТБ связывает мои тибетские ручонки. Не могу же я предать свою веру? Полечите меня, Пема.


 Пошли пить чай к Топперу. там и полечимся :Smilie:

----------

Neroli (28.08.2013)

----------


## sergey

> Неужели это выглядит как наезд?


Для меня да, может я ошибаюсь.)

----------


## Neroli

> Пошли пить чай к Топперу. там и полечимся


Когда Топпер приедет в Мск я точно приду. Жаль Вас там не будет, дорогая моя Пема. Или?

----------


## Neroli

> Для меня да, может я ошибаюсь.)


Я разве что на Топпера наехала слегка. Хотя чистую правду сказала. 
sergey, постараюсь быть по сдержанней в порывах.

----------


## Пема Дролкар

Если Вы будете практиковать на Топпере брахмавихары, пардон 4 Безмерные, как на любом другом ЖС, то Вы ничем не отклонитесь от ТБ :Smilie:  

Также хорошо бы помнить о том, что есть разные существа с разным типом восприятия, которым нужны определенные опоры для роста.  Махаяна вся на этом стоит :Smilie: 

Мы с Топпером общаемся уже пару лет, и я все еще не подпала под влияние Тхеравады :Smilie:

----------

Neroli (28.08.2013)

----------


## Буль

> Сегодня натолкнулся на удивительное место, называется бар "Пророк". На Елизаровской. Открыт настоящими постаревшими панками, оказывается что есть и такие. В музыкальном автомате АУ и Sex Pistols. Пиво, водка и горячие бутерброды с вареной колбасой. Дешево. Предлагаю там встретиться. В любой день, в районе 19:00. Кроме среды.


Чтоб нам там АУ и подобных включали? Неа... Ы-ы...  :Confused:

----------


## Поляков

> Чтоб нам там АУ и подобных включали? Неа... Ы-ы...


Ну, если хочется святых песен, религиозной атмосферы и безалкогольного чая - тогда Дацан, каждую среду с 18:30 до 20:15. Но придется посидеть скрестив ноги 40 минут.

----------


## Буль

> Ну, если хочется святых песен, религиозной атмосферы и безалкогольного чая - тогда Дацан, каждую среду с 18:30 до 20:15.


Я к тому, что как-то неловко рядом с монахом матерные песни и алкогольный чай употреблять...

----------

Пема Дролкар (28.08.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (02.09.2013)

----------


## Поляков

> Я к тому, что как-то неловко рядом с монахом матерные песни и алкогольный чай употреблять...


Не, на Топпера я и не рассчитывал. В такое место только монах-истинный-бодхисаттва может придти.

ЗЫ В дацан Топперу тоже нельзя, придется петь прибежище в 3-х нетхеравадинских драгоценностях.

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Ну, если хочется святых песен, религиозной атмосферы и безалкогольного чая - тогда Дацан, каждую среду с 18:30 до 20:15. Но придется посидеть скрестив ноги 40 минут.


 У Топпер, между прочим, все то же самое. пока я варила макароны, они там наверху молились, потом последовали безалкогольные макароны и чай. кто хотел, сидел со скрещенными ногами. В дацане можно и на стуле, если что. посидеть.

А у Топпера мы даже отправились с ним включительно слушать лютеранский орган :Smilie:

----------


## Буль

> Не, на Топпера я и не рассчитывал. В такое место только монах-истинный-бодхисаттва может придти.


Дык нам, грешным, что тогда там делать?  :Wink:

----------


## Поляков

> Дык нам, грешным, что тогда там делать?


Пить, пировать и веселиться. Что еще остается?

----------

Буль (28.08.2013)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

Думаю, есть у меня возможность придти к Топперу на чай в это воскресенье, он говорит, что будет с 12 дня и до упора, минут сорок молебен вначале. Я бы пришла бы часикам к 16, если все совпадет.

Кто со мной? :Smilie: Еше, придете? :Smilie:  Бао? :Smilie:

----------

Топпер- (29.08.2013)

----------


## Буль

> Думаю, есть у меня возможность придти к Топперу на чай в это воскресенье, он говорит, что будет с 12 дня и до упора, минут сорок молебен вначале. Я бы пришла бы часикам к 16, если все совпадет.


Топпер же после 12 часов не ест, что же, он будет просто так на нас смотреть?

----------


## Al Tolstykh

> Топпер же после 12 часов не ест, что же, он будет просто так на нас смотреть?


На наших широтах астрономический полдень смещается к двум часам дня. Это если не учитывать декретное время.

----------

Топпер- (29.08.2013)

----------


## Буль

Дык Пема-то хочет после 16-ти часов придти!

----------


## Пема Дролкар

Чай Топпер пить может. Если принести нескоропортящиеся продукты, то он с ними попьет чаю на следующий день. Так что чай вместе получится. И вообще, понятие "попить чаю" - не обязательно предполагает все время пить чай. :Smilie: 

Я постараюсь прийти в то время, когда придут и другие участники БФ. Бао. конечно в этом году без макаронных изысков, но приходите, давайте уж полабызаемся, что ли :Smilie:  Уж тут я просто со всеми породнилась настолько, что некоторые себя ведут прям, как мои капризные дети :Smilie: 

Короче, скажите мне, когда лучше прийти. Правда, я могу на парочку часов, не больше, так что давайте договоримся. Можно и к часикам двум :Smilie:

----------


## Топпер

> Дык Пема-то хочет после 16-ти часов придти!


Так мы же для общения в первую очередь. А общению 16 часов не помеха.

----------

Мира Смирнова (02.09.2013)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

Мы славно попили чаю :Smilie:  Нам были рассказаны полезные исторические события, и вообще, все было гостеприимно и замечательно.

Приходите к Топперу в середине сентября.

----------

Al Tolstykh (02.09.2013), Джнянаваджра (02.09.2013), Мира Смирнова (02.09.2013), Семёныч (02.09.2013), Топпер- (02.09.2013)

----------


## Neroli

А подробности и фотки?  :Smilie: 
Кто был, кроме Пемы и Топпера?

----------

Аурум (05.09.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (05.09.2013)

----------


## Топпер

> А подробности и фотки? 
> Кто был, кроме Пемы и Топпера?


Это было малое чаепитие. Незапланированное. По поводу предстоящего отъезда Марины. Поэтому из форумчан были только Пема, Еше Дордже, Наталья (она здесь редко пишет) и Андрей (ещё реже пишет). Ну и я конечно.
Фотоаппарата ни у кого не оказалось с собой.

----------

Neroli (05.09.2013), Алексей Е (05.09.2013), Мира Смирнова (05.09.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (05.09.2013)

----------


## Neroli

> Это было малое чаепитие.


А когда глобальное?

----------


## Топпер

> А когда глобальное?


Или в середине сентября, или в начале октября.

----------

Алексей Е (05.09.2013)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

А я страшный секрет расскажу. А в субботу мы пили чай в Питере у Топпера в центре, он в хорошей форме, и дела неплохо, вроде, в его общине идут, 
можно только сорадоваться.

И еще там посчастливилось мне увидеть  вживую Зома, Алекса и.....НЕРОЛИ!!!! :Stick Out Tongue:  

Отчего страшно радостно, но уже третий день все демаю о страдании перемен и что расставаться приходится..... :Cry:

----------


## Джнянаваджра

И никто ни о чём не предупредил.

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> И еще там посчастливилось мне увидеть  вживую Зома, Алекса и.....НЕРОЛИ!!!!


На Нероли я бы тоже вживую посмотрел.

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> И никто ни о чём не предупредил.


Да, это нехорошо. Вас надо было позвать, но все было неожиданно. Но Вы к Топперу можете в любое время зайти :Smilie: 

А Нероли Вы уже видели :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Neroli

> На Нероли я бы тоже вживую посмотрел.


Цхултрим, к вам лететь далеко  :Frown:

----------


## Neroli

> А Нероли Вы уже видели


А может он соскучился?  :Smilie: 
А может не по мне.  :Smilie:

----------


## Greedy

Никому не сообщили - никто и не зашёл. Даже если и был.

----------


## Нико

> Цхултрим, к вам лететь далеко


Предлагаю чаепитие в Непале как на нейтральной полосе)))))).

----------

Пема Дролкар (16.03.2014), Цхултрим Тращи (04.03.2014)

----------

